# Which cities are still building?



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

EVERY CITY STUPID QUESTION


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

NEW YORK:

Several major ongoing projects like the World Trade Center 1,2,3,and 4 towers, 9-11 Memorial, and Beekman Tower in Lower Manhattan. Work begins soon on Carnegie 57 in Midtown along with ongoing construction at 440 W 42nd, The Setai, and other residential talls.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Dubai! It has 25% of the worlds cranes.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

The big question is which cities have started plans for new projects since the financial trouble, and which are just building things that were planned or started earlier.


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah (Aug 17, 2008)

King Abdullah Economic City (Under construction) north to Jeddah city








^^
Knowledge Economic City in Madinah city








^^
Prince Abdulaziz Bin Mousaed Economic City in Hail city








^^
Jazan Economic City in Jazan city








^^
Tabuk Economic City in Tabuk city








^^

and Hundreds of projects in major cities :
**Riyadh* the capital city of saudi arabia








^^
**Jeddah* the Economic capital of saudi arabia








^^
**Mecca* Holy City








^^
**Madinah* Holy City








^^
**Taif*








^^
**Dammam* the largest city in the east coast








^^
**Khubar*








^^
**yanbu* Industrial city on the west coast








^^
**Jubail* Industrial city on the east coast








^^​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Vrooms said:


> Dubai! It has 25% of the worlds cranes.


Still? Does anyone know where that figure came from in the first place?
It seems practically impossible.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I think most people around here underestimate how wide the first/third world (a simplification, I know) breach is between cities.

Most first world cities, even those we consider being under moderate construction booms are more or less built.

'Third world' cities, at least those I've visited and heard about are still getting built in their vast majority. People continue constructing their house (adding a floor, adding more paint, opening a small shop inside, adding a room etc.) when they get some more money, meaning that most of these cities are in complete transformation all the time, something miles ahead from what we know in richer countries where urban regulations are generally tighter. I think that sometimes we don't realise (at least in France) how deep this influences cities here in the richer countries.

So what cities are still building? Appart from the obvious choices (China, gulf countries...), I think you should look towards Africa, the middle east, latin America, south asia etc.


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah (Aug 17, 2008)

In Riyadh city there are many big projects build in the city
the biggest project
King Abdullah Financial District


nano diamond said:


> hi guy
> todays new pics & vids
> *when Dreams come true*
> 
> ...





DAMIMAHOM said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saudi Arabia was not affected by the global financial crisis in 2008
so you can see alot of project all over the country


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

eklips said:


> Most first world cities, even those we consider being under moderate construction booms are more or less built.
> .


In some cases, but not always. Toronto, for example, is a hive of highrise construction activity, with new projects still being announced.
*
" In the second quarter of the year the city had 272 condominium projects on the market — the most of any metropolitan area on the continent."*
http://www.thestar.com/business/arti...to-hotels?bn=1


Cities with rapidly expanding populations are still building.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

London always seems to have cranes everywhere yet nuffink changes! lol


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

The government Amsterdam has issued a 'building stop' - meaning, initiated projects with contracts signed will be finished, new projects or projects that weren't past that point are stopped for the time being. This affects both housing and office production.

This needs a bit of explanation. The government is preferred buyer of land to prevent ground speculation. This means in reality, that the municipality has mayor income from developments by acquiring land, changing zoning, and selling it to project developments. The government uses 'commercial' landsales to finance unprofitable developments (by means of below market vallue landsales). However, with the income from commercial sales dropped, it cannot afford to continue the unprofitable developments for the time being. 

The municipality this way can effectively freezeframe mayor developments. It will be fine eventually, though. In the end, it's better to build well than to build much.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

viblack said:


> Belive or not, The companies in São Paulo are fighting for space. The buildings grow like grass.


To bad not like trees. Sao Paulo should get some true skyscrapers and not this endless sea of midrises.


----------



## arquitekto (Jun 12, 2009)

It must be the cities in:
(in random order)

*China*- (Shanghai, Beijing, Congqing, Nanjing, Guangzhou, almost all of their cities are in construction boom)

*South Korea*- (Seoul, Busan, Incheon, Daejeon, Daegu, Ulsan)

*Vietnam*- (Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh, Hai Phong, Nha Trang)

*India*- (Mumbai, Delhi, Hyderabad, Bangalore, Kolkata)

*UAE*- (Dubai, Sharjah, Abu Dhabi)

*Philippines*- (Metro Manila, Metro Cebu, Metro Davao, Ilo-Ilo, Santa Rosa, Cagayan de Oro, Zamboanga)

*Malaysia*- (Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Kota Kinabalu, Putrajaya, Cyberjaya)

*Indonesia*- (Jakarta, Surabaya, Medan, Balikpapan)

*Thailand*- (Bangkok, Pattaya, Phuket, Chiang Mai, Nonthaburi)

*Qatar*- (Doha)

*Russia*- (Moscow, Novosibirsk, Yekaterinburg, Samara)

*Azerbaijan*- (Baku)

*Saudi Arabia*- (Riyadh, Jeddah, Mecca)

*Morocco*- (Casablanca, Tangiers, Rabat)

*Tunisia*- (Tunis)

*Kuwait*- (Kuwait City)

*Turkey*- (Istanbul)

*Norway*- (Oslo)

*United States*- (NYC, SFO, Chicago, LA)

*Cambodia*- (Phnom Penh)

*Singapore*- (Singapore City)

*Canada*- (Toronto, Mississauga, Vancouver)


-based on their construction projects (in my opinion) 
-i didn't count the cranes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

eklips said:


> I think most people around here underestimate how wide the first/third world (a simplification, I know) breach is between cities.


That is true to some point.

But if you take Vienna for example. It is currently growing about half as fast as it did during the major urbanizing era of Austria 150-80 years ago. I wouldn't call that "static". 

I suspect however that many 3rd world cities are growing faster nowadays than Vienna ever did. After all 2 mio people was already huge 100 years ago.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Planned city Almere-Stad in the Netherlands does not have huge skyscrapers but they are still building and expanding.

Almere is built on a man made island in the former Zuiderzee. It's just located 20km from Amsterdam.

The (Flevoland) island of 248,77 km² was finished in 1962 and Almere city is establish in 1970 and lays -4m under sealevel.

Inhabitants
1970 = 0
1975 = 74
2011 = 191.000
2030 = 230.00 (planning)











**


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Australian cities are still building

Melbourne - 57 buildings over 90m > 15 over 150m > 6 over 200m
Sydney - 37 buildings over _100m_ > 16 over 150m > 3 over 200m
Brisbane - 40 buildings over 100m > 9 over 150m > 3 over 200m


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Sydney really seems to be losing steam to Melbourne and southeast Queensland. In many ways, that's probably good for Australia. It's better for a country to have a few large cities rather than 1 that dominates over the rest. 

Despite quicker % growth in Vancouver, Calgary, and Edmonton, the Toronto area is becoming too dominant within Canada. About 25% of the Canadian population now lives in and around Toronto, or 8.5 million people.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle is still very slow overall. But in core urban districts, apartments started to break ground a year ago, and this year has had a boom-level volume of starts, augmented by universities building a lot of dormitories. Other neighborhoods are building very little housing. Commercial development is the deadest it's been in decades citywide, despite a few projects here and there. Several major institutional projects are winding down. Government projects are less common. The other bright spot is major transportation projects (new rail, highway replacement).


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone know which city has the most highrise construction (at least 12 floors or 35m) in the world? According to the maps on Skyscraperpage it's Toronto, with 121 highrises under construction. However, I suspect non-English speaking cities are grossly under-reported on that site. How many highrises are currently under construction in cities like Shanghai, Dubai, etc?


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe that the city with most highrise construction ongoing in China is Tianjin. It is like a big construction site, and the two business districts alone are already so impressive.

Yujiapu business district, see more at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1304293










Xiangluowan business district, see more at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1144467&page=7


----------

